# Big Spring 2



## seefisch (6. Dezember 2003)

und was ist mit dem ursprünglichen Reisebericht? War der etwa auch außerhalb der Boardregeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2003)

Manche kapierens nie!


----------

